# Open Track Challenge starts tomorrow.



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

Four ClubZ members, Glenn, Joe, Lee and I, in Glenn's and my Zxes are taking on the Open Track Challenge starting on this Sunday. The OTC is a 1500 mile long 7 day endurance Time Trial, starting in Pahrump (near Las Vegas, where I'm typing this message now), moving all the way north to Thunderhill on Thursday, and then back to Las Vegas for the final race at Las Vegas Motor Speedway next Saturday. 
I'll be posting updates to our daily diary, results, etc on my web page every evening here:
[ http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html ]

As I mentioned above, we are in Pahrump now, yesterday's drive of 530'ish miles was fairly uneventful, except for the highly unexpected bumping into a SoCal SE-R Club fellow in Barstow that I met at the Streets of Willows event back in February.

Anyway, if you are interested, book mark that link above and hit reload every day. Thanks all.

-Carl Merritt
1990 Midnight Blue 2+2+Stg3+Whatever+++


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

*OTC News Updated*

http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: OTC News Updated*



CMerritt said:


> *http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html *


Good Luck Carl , Lee and Glenn.

Keep the sight updated and let us know. If you need help on the Socal leg, just give me a call, my garage and tools are open to you guys.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

*OTC News Update...*

Thanks Mike. Today's racing went pretty damn well actually:
http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html

-Carl


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: OTC News Update...*



CMerritt said:


> *Thanks Mike. Today's racing went pretty damn well actually:
> http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html
> 
> -Carl *


Great, I am eagerly waiting an update.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

*Another day done...*

More ass kicking done...and a couple pics this time.

http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Another day done...*



CMerritt said:


> *More ass kicking done...and a couple pics this time.
> 
> http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html *


Cool every thing is holding up ok.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

*Another day, another update...*

http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html

Thanks for the help Mike, Lee got stinking close to Navid's M3 today.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Another day, another update...*



CMerritt said:


> *http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html
> 
> Thanks for the help Mike, Lee got stinking close to Navid's M3 today. *


Cool!

Good hunting!

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

*OTC News Update...*

We've certainly had better days, but the pressure is on and the M3s are starting to break, so keep your fingers crossed...

http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: OTC News Update...*



CMerritt said:


> *We've certainly had better days, but the pressure is on and the M3s are starting to break, so keep your fingers crossed...
> 
> http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html *


Tell Glenn to call me for a big track suspension set up. I gave them a tight track setup.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

*Doh...*

Another update...not the best news however .
http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Bummmer


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

*OTC News Updated: Joe to the rescue...*

http://www.binaryvista.com/ZCars/Z32/2002/OTC/index.html


----------

